# break in set for the weekend..



## spanick (Apr 3, 2015)

Well the time has come, I should be on the water this weekend.Everything has gone smooth do far, the only set back was on the steering cable being to long.


----------



## JL8Jeff (Apr 3, 2015)

Nice! I was just hooking up my longer cables and the power trim switch so I'm ready to try out my changes. I have 2 boats I want to get out this weekend but I don't want to push my luck.


----------



## amk (Apr 6, 2015)

Post speeds... Maybe you mentioned it in another post but what size is the motor and what boat is it on


----------



## spanick (Apr 6, 2015)

This is a 40, on a Grizzley 1754.I will post pics of the boat later on.


----------



## spanick (Apr 16, 2015)

Ready to rock!


----------



## amk (Apr 16, 2015)

Two weeks later and still no water test?


----------

